# Denied Time off request



## Introvertedqueen (Sep 15, 2021)

Okay so I need oct 10th - October 16th off because I’m going out of town for my birthday, I put my request in very early, I talked to my TL and she told me to remind her two weeks before the date I needed time off. I checked to see if my time off request was approved and saw it was denied. They left a comment saying “please see manager” I’m confused about who the time off request goes to and who do I need to speak to about getting the time off approved?


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Sep 15, 2021)

"Please see manager"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 15, 2021)

Talk to your etl & tl again.


----------



## allnew2 (Sep 15, 2021)

On Tuesdays  it always gets auto denied


----------



## xNightStockerx (Sep 15, 2021)

There is no communication at Target. You have to keep reminding your TL about your request. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 15, 2021)

Did you see manager?


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 15, 2021)

They’re literally telling you to talk to your ETL.  It’s possible that your TL didn’t tell your ETL.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Sep 15, 2021)

Yeah, talk to your ETL, but...wtf? If your store makes you talk to your ETL on top of submitting the request and telling your TL...they got issues, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Sep 19, 2021)

The op wants 6 days off of course they  gonna make it hard as shit for them to take vacation. They have work harder to find people to cover while she's away. Plus if it's payed then they are really gonna make it harder. I can't begin to tell you how hard it was for me. Always tell your lead blah blah. Or you can't take an entire week off you have to take part of one week and part another shit. Or I didn't see the request that it was payed despite doing with another lead bullshit you just didn't wanna pay me asshats.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 19, 2021)

At this point I doubt they will approve it but just keep resubmitting it every week and put a comment in about this is the second time or whatever.

In our store they don't even look at the requests until the week before anyway.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 17, 2021)

Update: I did get the entire week off but now I know I have to talk to my TL and HR if I need days off, kinda sucks but that’s how we do it at my store


----------



## StargazerOmega (Oct 19, 2021)

My former ETL was a complete scatterbrain. Even if we submitted the request well ahead of / on time, she'd completely forget about it and yell at us for not submitting it. 🙄 I've learned to submit it early enough and then work with both my ETL and HR by checking and then double checking, just to be sure we're all on the same page.


----------



## Introvertedqueen (Oct 20, 2021)

That’s completely crazy how we even have to do all that.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 21, 2021)

Introvertedqueen said:


> That’s completely crazy how we even have to do all that.


So do time off requests even pop up in the system when they do scheduling?

Also doesn't your availability pop up when they do scheduling?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Oct 21, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> So do time off requests even pop up in the system when they do scheduling?
> 
> Also doesn't your availability pop up when they do scheduling?


yes but they can completely ignore it and sometimes the auto dropped schedule ignores it by mistake


----------



## Yetive (Oct 21, 2021)

Nothing pops up. There are small exclamation points that appear next to your name to indicate something might need attention. Unfortunately, they show up for just about everyone and everything (scheduled 6 hours, scheduled 6 days in a row. Scheduled 8.5 hours, shift requires 2 breaks, ad nauseam).


----------

